# The 12 Days of Venison Pastrami



## hoity toit (Dec 21, 2015)

The 12 Days of Pastrami - (made w/venison backstrap)













12374950_10153852517947229_6069335109556085519_o.j



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015






This started out back on Dec 9th after the grandson got his first buck.

I trimmed the backstrap real good and placed in the cure/brine. In the picture you see it after I removed from the brine and soaked in fresh water changing the water 3-4time. I hooked the meat on a bacon hanger above the sink to drip dry before patting it with a paper towel and applying the rub.













12356742_10153852519512229_8711004544872460041_o.j



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015


















12363111_10153852517627229_48007922712010875_o.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015






Cured the backstraps in a sodium nitrate brine with pickling spices and bay leaves for 11 days at 36*

The rub below is all is used. The mustard dissappears when it is smoked.













12363174_10153852518862229_6640182512531048403_o.j



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015


















12366103_10153852521242229_125767612322289989_o.jp



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015






Rubbed ready and wrapped.













10551527_10153852521587229_4730194268217685207_o.j



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015






Rubbed w/horse radish mixed into mustard and heavily coated with black pepper to sit overnight in the cooler. Into the MES w no smoke for an hour at around 120 then cranked it up for the smoke.

Gently smoked with Southern pecan pellets in the [email protected] 160-225 till they reached 160*IT.

Pulled and rested to cool before pacing in the frig for a couple days.

It's looking good for Christmas. I think he will love the taste. It really came out good and tastes great. Quite tender and balanced.













12378038_10153852596402229_5919325636546315686_o.j



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 21, 2015






Will let these rest a couple days in the frig. before slicing further.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.  HT.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Dec 21, 2015)

That looks awesome! Nice job!

points!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 21, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> That looks awesome! Nice job!
> 
> points!


Thank you sir, and thanks for the points. It was all learned here on SMF.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2015)

That looks really good!  I like how the mustard works good for you and then just leaves when its job is complete!

But the backstrap?  I'd kill for some fresh backstrap right now!  chicken fried, with some gravy...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do have a question, you used sodium nitrate for the pickling?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2015)

That looks awesome, very nice job !    Thumbs Up


----------



## twoalpha (Dec 21, 2015)

HT

Awesome looking finish on the Venison. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Should be great treat for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a Merry Christmas

Larry


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2015)

HT That looks Fantastic I would devour that.

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2015)

HT, Those straps look delicious !


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 22, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks really good!  I like how the mustard works good for you and then just leaves when its job is complete!
> 
> But the backstrap?  I'd kill for some fresh backstrap right now!  chicken fried, with some gravy...
> 
> ...


Actually the mustard has just about all the right flavors in it and YES it does dissappear when smoked, a light coating works the best for me then pack on the pepper. I have also used this method on spare ribs with great success.

The brine is basically POPs brine method with the cure, I add bay leaves and pickling spices to it after I have boiled and cooled the spices.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 22, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome, very nice job !


Thanks for the nice compliment.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 22, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> HT
> 
> Awesome looking finish on the Venison.
> 
> ...


Larry., every thing about making this was learned right here on SMF from all the knowledge that is shared. Thanks for the nice words and the points. That is what's so cool about SMF, it is nice to have good friends here who are always upbeat and on the move.

Thanks to all.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> HT That looks Fantastic I would devour that.
> 
> Richie


I'll be checkin out your Pastrami post too. Thanks for the points Richie.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 22, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> Actually the mustard has just about all the right flavors in it and YES it does dissappear when smoked, a light coating works the best for me then pack on the pepper. I have also used this method on spare ribs with great success.
> 
> The brine is basically POPs brine method with the cure, I add bay leaves and pickling spices to it after I have boiled and cooled the spices.


I love using mustard on most everything I put in the smoker at 225 or above.  Works wonders.  I also put a thin layer on a steak before I season it to grill.

The question I had about the cure was you said sodium nitrate above, so you used Cure #2 in place of #1?


----------



## mowin (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh my, that looks so good.:drool

Great job.  

:points:

You right about the people on this site. The best bunch of guys and gals around.  Always willing to share tips and recipes. Thumbs Up


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 22, 2015)

Sometimes a plan comes together, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2015)

Amazing batch of Pastrami, one of my favorites!

The horseradish sounds great.

We want to see some ruben sammie pics soon!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 24, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> HT
> 
> Awesome looking finish on the Venison.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words and the points.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 24, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Amazing batch of Pastrami, one of my favorites!
> 
> The horseradish sounds great.
> 
> We want to see some ruben sammie pics soon!


O you just wait, it's coming soon. The horseradish takes it up a notch so your nostrils will know they are working.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> O you just wait, it's coming soon. The horseradish takes it up a notch so your nostrils will know they are working.


I love when I put something in my mouth that I know there is something in there!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 24, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> I love when I put something in my mouth that I know there is something in there!


yes, it is a mellow nostril burn thatis not bad.


----------



## newgmole (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow that looks great. 
 I will have to try that with my dear next year. 
 I am currently smoking 10 pounds of venison.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 8, 2018)

crankybuzzard said:


> I love using mustard on most everything I put in the smoker at 225 or above.  Works wonders.  I also put a thin layer on a steak before I season it to grill.
> 
> The question I had about the cure was you said sodium nitrate above, so you used Cure #2 in place of #1?


 

yes I did, I just saw your question like a year late. sorry.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 8, 2018)

hoity toit said:


> yes I did, I just saw your question like a year late. sorry.



I have 8 backstraps fixing to go down today for Pastrami. !!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 8, 2018)

Well HT I just saw this and that does sound and look wonderful..... Gives me a few thoughts to do... Point


----------

